# V3 Skin is so lame, make Lite deafult



## jalapeno (Apr 1, 2008)

honeslty,

the V3 skin looks like crap, 
too much detail makes you look like a hack cnet.


get the Lite skin WORKING ATLEAST and make it default

its clean and stylish


----------



## The Teej (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, uh, V3 skin has been around before the buy out.

Also, what you call clean and stylish I call bland and colourless, but whatever


----------



## matriculated (Apr 1, 2008)

But bland and colourless is great when your at work!


----------



## Sick Wario (Apr 1, 2008)

yes the v3 skin is brutal. the lite skin was simple, and easy to read. please guys


----------



## fischju (Apr 1, 2008)

V3 is the only one that works. All the other are bugged. (Damn you CNET!)


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 4, 2008)

ah god I just tried lite for the first time...oh god my eyes. MY EYES.

/me goes back to v3


----------



## Westside (Apr 4, 2008)

Personally I perfer the IP board PRO theme.


----------



## JPH (Apr 4, 2008)

v3 skin has the most features. 

Besides, it's very simple to change skins...


----------



## noisound (Apr 4, 2008)

anyone remember seeing a poll for what gbatemp skin you use ? im lazy to search


----------



## Dragonlord (Apr 4, 2008)

The lite skin is professional, the v3 is the same bad-color-choice-hurting-pro-eyes as many other crappy sides on the net. But you can choose so what's the deal? Oh, bugs... yeah... because somebody "does care shit" about a real skin? Who cares. Besides the forum there's anyways not much worthwhile on the side ( the Wiki yes, but it uses an own engine ).


----------



## aZnXrAvEr (Apr 4, 2008)

Yea, I also use the Lite skin because the V3 skin is messy and ugly


----------



## phoood (Apr 4, 2008)

Classic skin is fuxed at the moment.  member info width is less than usual and ipb errors appeared a couple of times.
Still like it more than v3 though.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 4, 2008)

for you, i'll change my skin to the lite one.
because knowing someone has the same skin as you makes you feel more comfortable at GBAtemp


----------



## Artheido (Apr 6, 2008)

I personally like the V3 skin. The Lite skin is basic and ordinary, almost every site uses some sort of bland 'light' skin.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Apr 6, 2008)

i like the V3 skin... looks more sylish IMO


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 6, 2008)

PROBLEM SOLVED

Honestly guys, just because you don't like something doesn't mean everyone shares your opinion. The v3 is the forum skin of choice and will be until our next new skin is unveiled. Until then, pick whatever skin you like and use it and don't try to force your opinion on others.

If the older skins are bugged please post a topic in the Forum Bugs section and we'll do our best to fix them


----------



## superrob (Apr 6, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> PROBLEM SOLVED
> 
> Honestly guys, just because you don't like something doesn't mean everyone shares your opinion. The v3 is the forum skin of choice and will be until our next new skin is unveiled. Until then, pick whatever skin you like and use it and don't try to force your opinion on others.
> 
> If the older skins are bugged please post a topic in the Forum Bugs section and we'll do our best to fix them


If they are?
The Lite skin's control panel is messed up.


----------



## Shuny (Apr 7, 2008)

I love lite but I prefer V3


----------



## WeaponXxX (Apr 7, 2008)

+1 for V3
(But I do like the lite skin as well)
(golly and the classic....too many choices)
The pressure is too hard to choose just one!


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 7, 2008)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> until our next new skin is unveiled



Thanks for building up suspense


----------

